# PPB 24 Feb.



## Tim (Nov 11, 2005)

Looks like my only chance over the weekend.

Who's in for what at the where now?

Sunnyside is tempting again, but possibly due to it's proximity to me and the extra kipping time such proximity allows.


----------



## hoit (Aug 29, 2005)

Tim,

I'm going to Sunnyside tomorrow morning. I plan to be there around 5.30am.

Regards
Grant


----------



## Tim (Nov 11, 2005)

Good stuff hoit.

I'll probably see you there.

(attendance pending earning brownie points with the missus tonight. Surely it's reasonable to take up a quarter of the loungeroom with fishing gear)


----------

